# Axle is almost 5 months old now!



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I LOVE this boy! He sure does keep me on my toes though!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

wow very curly looking. got the teddy look about him. is it the american cocker that is in hks breeding.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I think he looks like Snuggle the dryer sheet bear. lol


----------

